# Steyr Waffenrad



## 1925Humber (Jul 16, 2008)

Heyup, just wondering if anyone knows about this bike I bought at a yard sale.
Sorry, don't have any pictures yet. It is obviously a  remake maybe 10-20 years
old only.
Nice black paint, even on the wide Westwood rims, ( Pinstriped in green). 
The top tube has "Waffenrad" entwined with an old musket. 28" wheels, rear
coaster brake, front spoon , single speed. Looks like an old 'un! 

                       Regards, Jim.


----------



## gridley98 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Waffenrad*

:eek: Based on your message, I would say that you have a Daimler Steyr Puch bicycle, manufactured in Graz, Austria. If you want to find out more about the company, its founder, and the bicycle, I recommend you consult the following link: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Puch. 

Having said that, I feel obliged to say, "darn your yankee luck!  Why can't I stumble accross a Steyr in a yard sale?  Forgive me, but how much did you pay for it?

gridley98


----------



## 1925Humber (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Gridley, thanks for your reply. From the stunned silence, I assumed I had committed some sin by mentioning the Waffenrad on here! 
I actually bought it for $5 ,with the condition that I take away an excercise bike with it! The yard sale was in a trailer park!
By the by, I am no Yankee...I'm an ex-pat Brit!!
Thanks for the info!


----------



## wazza (Nov 26, 2008)

hi fellow brit which part of blightie were you from.
we need some pics of this bike soooon


----------



## 1925Humber (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Wazza!
 I'm a Southern Wazzock from High Wycombe, Bucks!


----------



## phering (May 8, 2010)

*Steyr, Puch, Daimler. Waffenrad (Warrior Wheel)*

Here's another Waffenrad.  A '83' found at a yard sale for $40.00    I'll spend ten times that acquiring a few final parts from Austria. luftpumpe and bell are on the way.
Next is a Lepper Primus, or B135.  This bike will be for cruising on sunny days, so appearence and the the price will be the determining factor. They both look like the bottom of a couch.   And if anyone can find the bottom half of the chain cover, you can marry my sister :eek:.


----------



## Ricod (Oct 26, 2011)

*Hey,*

i have the same exact bike, although mine seems very old. i found it at this house i was working at and the owner said i could keep it. I was wondering how i could find out what year it was made in.


----------



## Ricod (Oct 26, 2011)

phering said:


> Here's another Waffenrad.  A '83' found at a yard sale for $40.00    I'll spend ten times that acquiring a few final parts from Austria. luftpumpe and bell are on the way.
> Next is a Lepper Primus, or B135.  This bike will be for cruising on sunny days, so appearence and the the price will be the determining factor. They both look like the bottom of a couch.   And if anyone can find the bottom half of the chain cover, you can marry my sister :eek:.




 mine has the whole chain cover :0. how good looking is your sister haha  just kidding


----------

